# Real Monorail Steamtrains



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

VERY AMAZING!!!









I don't know if anybody posted this link before but I came across this site today: http://www.dself.dsl.pipex.com/muse...gue.htm#fp

Very nice pictures of real used monorail steamtrain on the Irish THE LISTOWELL AND BALLYBUNNION RAILWAY, a French (?) Feurs-Panissières Line , and the American Sierra Salt Corporation in California.

Here's an example but there is more on the site!

Paul


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, 

Marc Horowitz, the editor of Garden Railways Magazine, made a working model of the Irish monorail. The full story of his garden railroad (of which the Lizard Valley was one piece,) was in GR a few months ago. 

His "Locomotive of the Month" page covered the Lizard Valley locomotive he built: 











And here's the page of info: 

*http://www.sidestreetbannerworks.com/locos/loco96.html*


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Hi Pete! Thanks for your reply and link. That is a beautifull model and a masterpiece of model engineering. Just as amazing as the real thing!!!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

They missed one. 

http://www.usgennet.org/usa/ny/county/allegany/RailroadsAlleg/LastOfthePegLeg.htm 

Chas


----------

